# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  معاني تعدية الافعال

## الجنيد

الحمد لله الذي علم بالقلم علم الانسان ما لم يعلم والصلاة والسلام على سيد الانام سيدنا محمد فصيح العرب والعجم اما بعد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من المعلوم ايها الاخوة الاحبة ان اللغة العربية لغة القران فيجب علينا فهمها على احسن وجه حتى لا نقع فيما لا يحمد عقباه

اذن ايها الاخوة كما تعلمون جميعا بان الافعال تنقسم الى افعال متعدية ولازمة ولكلٍ معنًى في اللغة فارجو منكم مشايخنا وطلبة العلم في هذا الملتقى ان تكلمونا عن معاني الافعال المتعدية في اللغة العربية عامة وفي القران خاصة ونخص بالذكر الفعل -اضل-و-اغفل- في القران
قال تعالى:ارايت من اتخذ الــه هواه واضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه... الاية 23 من سورة الجاثية
وقوله تعالى :ولا تطع من اغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا...الاية 28 من سورة الكهف
فما المراد من قوله تعالى في هاتين الايتين او ما هو المعنى الدلالي لهذين الفعلين مع العلم انهما معزوان الى الله جل وعلا
وجزاكم الله عن الامة كل خير

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

*أغفلنا** قلبَه* 
*أغفلـ**/ـنا/** قلبه*
*فعل**/فاعل/**مفعول به*

*وأضلَه اللهُ*
*أضلـ/**ـــه**/* *الله*
*فعل**/**مفعول به**/فاعل مؤخر*

* قال الرازي: "أضله الله لا يمكن حمله إلا على وجهين : أحدهما : أنه صيره ضالاً، والثاني: أنه وحده ضالاً أما التقدير الأول وهو أنه صيره ضالاً فليس في اللفظ دلالة على أنه تعالى صيره ضالاً عما ذا وفيه وجهان: أحدهما : أنه صيره ضالاً عن الدين . والثاني : أنه صيره ضالاً عن الجنة ، أما الأول وهو أنه تعالى صيره ضالاً عن الدين فاعلم أن معنى الإضلال عن الدين في اللغة هو الدعاء إلى ترك الدين وتقبيحه في عينه".* *مفاتيح الغيب*

*أخي الحبيب، يمكنك مراجعة كتاب ((معجم الأفعال المتعدية بحرف)) لموسى أحمدي، وكتاب ((معجم الأفعال العربية))، لشوقي المعري.*

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب الدكتور حسين حسن على ردكم ولكم من الله الاجر والثواب
اذن المعنى اللائق هنا في حق الله تعالى انه وجده ضالا ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للفعل اغفل اي وجده غافلا بمعنى لا تطع من وجدنا قلبه غافلا عن ذكرنا 
طيب اخي الكريم هل يكون نفس المعنى اذا كان الاضلال مغزوا الى الشيطان اي -الوجود-ام يكون بمعنى -التسبب-ام بمعنى -التصيير-الذي ذكره الامام الرازي رحمة الله عليه
اخوكم

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

*اسمع يا أخي الفاضل، هذا كلام يفيدك في موضوعك، صدر عن الرئاسة العامة لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد، وكان ممن أشرف عليها، عدد من المتخصصين بهذا الجانب، منهم الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد أل الشيخ، والكلام المفيد هذا صدر في العدد (79)، من رجب إلى شوال لسنة (1427)، وفيه بحث عن القدر، ورد على الجبرية، والقدرية، فأحببت أن أرفقه لك، بعدما أنقل لك بعضه هنا.*

*وأما تأويلهم إضلال الله تعالى لبعض خلقه على معنى:*

*1-وجده ضالا.*
*2-أو عاقبه.*
*3-أو حكم عليه وسماه، وشهد عليه بذلك، وجعل له علامة على ذلك.*
*4-أو أضله عن زيادة الهدى، أو عن طريق الجنة، وحملهم آيات الإضلال على ذلك.*

* فغير صحيح، لا لغة ولا شرعا (2) .*

*يقول أبو الحسن الأشعري في رده على تأويلات القدرية هذه:** (فمن أين وجدتم في لغة العرب أن يقال: أضل فلان فلانا، أي: سماه ضالا؟* 
*فإن قالوا: وجدنا القائل يقول: إذا قال رجل لرجل ضال: " قد ضللته "، قيل لهم: قد وجدنا العرب يقولون: " ضلل فلان فلانا " إذا سماه ضالا، ولم نجدهم يقولون: " أضل فلان فلانا " بهذا المعنى، فلما قال الله عز وجل: { وَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ } (3) ، لم يجز أن يكون معنى ذلك الاسم والحكم، إذا لم يجز في لغة العرب أن يقال: " أضل فلان فلانا " إذا سماه ضالا، بطل تأويلكم إذ كان خلاف لسان العرب). (4) .*

*فسياق النصوص الشرعية يبطل تأويلات القدرية، ويبين أنها قيلت وصيغت بعيدا عن النصوص الشرعية، ثم حاولوا بعد ذلك تأويل النصوص التي تخالفها لتوافق هذه المعاني التي سطروها، والتي لا تتوافق مع بدعتهم وضلالهم.*
*ومن الآيات الصريحة في ذلك قوله تعالى: { أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ } (5) ، وقوله تعالى: { وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ } (6) ، وقوله: { إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا } (7) .*
*فهذه النصوص وغيرها صريحة في خلق الله تعالى للضلالة، وفيها إبطال لهذه التأويلات البعيدة التي لا تشهد لها لغة ولا شرع.*
*يقول ابن القيم :** عن تحريفات القدرية للنصوص بما ذكروه من معان باطلة: " فهذه أربع تحريفات لكم، وهو أنه:*
*1-سماهم بذلك.*
*2-وعلمهم بعلامة يعرفهم بها الملائكة.*
*3-وأخبر عنهم بذلك.*
*4-ووجدهم كذلك.*
*فالإخبار من جنس التسمية، وقد بينا أن اللغة لا تحتمل ذلك، وأن النصوص إذا تأملها المتأمل وجدها أبعد شيء من هذا المعنى.*


*وأما العلامة فيا عجبا لفرقة التحريف وما جنت على القرآن والإيمان! ففي أي لغة وأي لسان يدل* 

*1-قوله تعالى: { إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ } (8) على معنى: إنك لا تعلمه بعلامة، ولكن الله هو الذي يعلمه بها.*
*2- وقوله: { مَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَا هَادِيَ لَهُ } (9) من يعلمه الله بعلامة الضلال لم يعلمه غيره بعلامة الهدى**...*
*3-وفي أي لغة يفهم من قول الداعي: { اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ } (10) علمنا بعلامة يعرف الملائكة بها أننا مهتدون، 4-وقولهم: { رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا } (11) لا تعلمها بعلامة أهل الزيغ**...** " (12) .*

*وأما قولهم بأن الله نسب الإضلال إلى الكفار والشياطين* 
*فيقال: نعم، إن الإضلال قد يحصل من هؤلاء، ولكن لا بمعنى الخلق، بل بمعنى التزيين والإغراء والإغواء، والفرق بين الأمرين ظاهر.*

*ثم إن الشبهة التي نفوا بها أفعال الله من الإضلال ونحوه (13) ، حيث زعموا أنه يلزم من نسبة هذه الأفعال إلى الله الظلم منه تعالى لعباده، فهذه الشبهة ناشئة من مذهبهم العقلي، وتشبيههم الله بخلقه.*


*فعندهم أن ما حسن من المخلوق حسن من الخالق، وما قبح من المخلوق قبح من الخالق، وهذا الكلام ليس على إطلاقه، فالله: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ } (14) " كما أننا لا نحيط علما بحكمته سبحانه، وإن كنا نقطع أن الله سبحانه حكيم عليم، وأن جميع أفعاله لحكم وغايات محمودة قد ندرك بعضها، ونجهل الكثير منها.*
*ومما يزيل الشبهة في ذلك أيضا التفريق بين الخلق والمخلوق كما سبق إيضاحه، فلا تلازم بين فعل الله ومفعولاته، ففعله سبحانه كله حسن وحكمة وخير، وأما مفعولاته ففيها الخير والشر، والصلاح والفساد، والجميع خلقه سبحانه وتعالى.*


*__________*
*(1) الإرشاد للجويني ص (212).*
*(2) انظر متشابه القرآن ص (65 - 67).*
*(3) سورة إبراهيم الآية 27*
*(4) الإبانة للأشعري ص (66، 67).*
*(5) سورة الجاثية الآية 23*
*(6) سورة الرعد الآية 33*
*(7) سورة الكهف الآية 57*
*(8) سورة القصص الآية 56*
*(9) سورة الأعراف الآية 186*
*(10) سورة الفاتحة الآية 6*
*(11) سورة آل عمران الآية 8*
*(12) شفاء العليل ص (179)، وانظر أيضا ص (177، 121، 140).*
*(13) انظر المغني للقاضي عبد الجبار (8 \ 193)، وشرح الأصول الخمسة ص (779).*
*(14) سورة الشورى الآية 11*

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

مقتطع بحث في القضاء والقدر (مرفق)

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا اعتذر عن التاخر لأسباب متنوعة ثم اشكر جزيل الشكر شيخينا الحبيب الدكتور حسين حسين على اهتمامه بموضوعي فلكم من الله الفردوس الاعلى وحشركم مع صفيه المصطفى عليه افضل الصلوات وازكى التسليمات
طيب اخي الحبيب هل افهم من هذا الكلام ان الاضلال اذا نسب الى الله فهو بمعنى الخلق في اصل التكوين وان كان منسوبا الى الخَلق فهو بمعنى التزيين والاغراء؟ 
وما المانع من قياس الفعل اضل على الوزن افعل التي بمعنى الوجود او الحكم او القضاء؟ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ومن الله جزيل الخير

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

*بسم الله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، فجزاك الله خيراً، وأحسن إليك، وتقبل دعاءك، أما بعد:*



*أخي الكريم المؤدب، أنا متواصل معك أبد الدهر، لذلك أرجو منك ألا تبتعد، أما بالنسبة لسؤالك، فهذا تفصيل إجابته، من شرح شرح ابن أبي العز، على الطحاوية، للشيخ سفر الحوالي، وبعد أن تقرأه نبهني بمشاركة، لأكمل معك، وأنا مستعد بعدها لأي سؤال من حضرتك، وأي إشكال في فهم الألفاظ، ومعرفة معانيها، لكن قبل هذا حاول أن تقرأ هذا وأن ترسخه في دماغك، فهو كلام مفيد، ومهما حقاً، وقوي يعجبك، وهذا نص الطحاوية مع الشرح، وشرحه، اسمع:*


*قال الإمام* *الطّّحاويّ** رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ:* 
*[يهدي من يشاء ويعصم ويعافي فضلاً، ويضل من يشاء ويخذل ويبتلي عدلاً].* 

*يقول المُصنِّف ابن أبي العز رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ:* 
*[هذا رد عَلَى المعتزلة في قولهم بوجوب فعل الأصلح للعبد عَلَى الله، وهي مسألة الهدى والإضلال، قالت المعتزلة : الهدى من الله بيان طريق الصواب، والإضلال: تسميه العبد ضالاً أو حكمه تَعَالَى عَلَى العبد بالضلال عند خلق العبد الضلال في نفسه.* 
*وهذا مبني عَلَى أصلهم الفاسد أن أفعال العباد مخلوقة لهم والدليل عَلَى ما قلناه قوله تعالى: إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ[القصص:56] ولو كَانَ الهدى بيان الطريق لما صح هذا النفي عن نبيه؛ لأنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بين الطريق لمن أحب وأبغض، وقوله تعالى: وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَآتَيْنَا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ هُدَاهَا[السجدة:13] وقوله: يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ[المدثر:31] ولو كَانَ الهدى من الله البيان وهو عام في كل نفس لما صح التقييد بالمشيئة وكذا قوله تعالى: وَلَوْلا نِعْمَةُ رَبِّي لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمُحْضَرِينَ[الصافات:57] وقوله: مَنْ يَشَأِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ[الأنعام:39] اهـ.*



*(الشرح)*


*إن مسألة الهدى والضلال من أدق الأمور التي ينبغي أن نفهمها لكثرة ما وقع فيها من الخوض، لا سيما بين* *المعتزلة والأشعرية حيث قالت المعتزلة -الذين أورد المُصنِّف هذه الفقرة في الرد عليهم-: الهدى من الله هو أنه بين طريق الصواب، مثل ما نقول: وضع علامات عَلَى الطريق، وقال هذا هو الطريق الحق وأما الإضلال من الله، فهو أنه يسمى العبد ضالاً إذ أن العبد ضل من عند نفسه وارتسم الضلال فيه فسماه الله ضالاً.* 
*هذا هو معنى الهدى والضلال عند المعتزلة وهذا باطل.* 
*والصحيح في معنى الهدى والضلال، أن الهدى من الله وهو توفيق العبد للإيمان وإعانته عليه، والفضل كما قال المصنف: [ويعصم ويعافي فضلاً] أي: تفضل الله عَلَى العبد بأن يعينه ويوفقه إِلَى طريق الحق والخير، ويمده بذلك كما نقول دائما في صلاتنا* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ**[الفاتحة:5] وهذه الاستعانة لا تريدها* *المعتزلة** ، يقولون: نَحْنُ من عند أنفسنا نخلق فعل أنفسنا ونفعل الطاعات، أما المؤمن فَيَقُولُ:* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ**[الفاتحة:5] فإليك نتوجه يا رب وبك نستعين، ولولا عون الله -تعالى- وتوفيقه لنا ما عبدناه ولا صلينا ولا زكينا، ولكن وفقنا لذلك وبينه لنا، وهدانا إليه، وأعطانا القوة عليه، وحجب عنا الشبهات والشهوات، وذلك من فضله ومنته حتى عبدناه فصلينا وصمنا إِلَى آخر ذلك، فالمسألة أكبر من أنه بين الطريق لنا فقط أو قال هذا هو الحق؛ بل إنه وفقنا وأعاننا وأمدنا وتفضل علينا، حتى فعلنا الهدى واهتدينا، وأما إضلال العبد فليس أن الله يسميه ضالاً بعد أن خلق العبد فعل نفسه الذي هو المعصية إنما إضلال الله -تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى- للعبد أي يُحجب الله عنه ويحرمه الفضل ويحرمه التوفيق مع بيان طريق الحق له.* 
*وهذا هو الفارق وما تجعله المعتزلة للمؤمنين وهو بيان طريق الحق، ونحن نقول هذا البيان حصل ووقع للعاصي وللكافر، وللفاجر، بين لكل واحد منهم طريق الحق، لكنه لم يعينه ولم يوفقه إلا أنه يفعله عدلاً منه تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى وأما المؤمن فمع أنه بين له أيضاً إلا أنه وفقه وأمده وأعطاه فضلاً منه -تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى-* *فـ**المعتزلة يقولون: يجب عَلَى الله.* 
*وفي هذه العبارة جرأة، فمن يتجرأ أن يوجب عَلَى الله تَعَالَى شيئاً أن يفعل الأصلح للعباد.* 
*والأصلح لهذا العبد: أن يبين له طريق الهدى وأن يتركه ليعمل لنفسه مثلاً، فيرون أنه يجب عليه ذلك فنقول: لا يجب عَلَى الله تَعَالَى شيء ولكن الأمر يدور بين العدل وبين الفضل، فأما فضله تَعَالَى فإنه عَلَى المؤمنين: وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيماً[النساء:113] تفضل الله عَلَى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بأن أوحى إليه، وأنزل إليه الكتاب، وجعله سيد ولد آدم، وجعله إمام المتقين، وإمام الغر المحجلين، ورسالته رحمةً للعالمين، كل هذا فضل من الله عَلَى نبيه مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*



*بانتظارك للمتابعة...*

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب على منحكم لي بعضا من وقتكم فالله اسال ان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم انه ولي ذالم والقادر عليه
طيب شيخنا الحبيب لناخذ كلام الشيخ سفر الحوالي حيث قال:والصحيح في معنى الهدى والضلال، أن الهدى من الله وهو توفيق العبد للإيمان وإعانته عليه، والفضل كما قال المصنف: [ويعصم ويعافي فضلاً] أي: تفضل الله عَلَى العبد بأن يعينه ويوفقه إِلَى طريق الحق والخير، ويمده بذلك كما نقول دائما في صلاتنا *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ**[الفاتحة:5] وهذه الاستعانة لا تريدها* *المعتزلة** ، يقولون: نَحْنُ من عند أنفسنا نخلق فعل أنفسنا ونفعل الطاعات، أما المؤمن فَيَقُولُ:* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ**[الفاتحة:5] فإليك نتوجه يا رب وبك نستعين، ولولا عون الله -تعالى- وتوفيقه لنا ما عبدناه ولا صلينا ولا زكينا، ولكن وفقنا لذلك وبينه لنا، وهدانا إليه، وأعطانا القوة عليه، وحجب عنا الشبهات والشهوات، وذلك من فضله ومنته حتى عبدناه فصلينا وصمنا إِلَى آخر ذلك، فالمسألة أكبر من أنه بين الطريق لنا فقط أو قال هذا هو الحق؛ بل إنه وفقنا وأعاننا وأمدنا وتفضل علينا، حتى فعلنا الهدى واهتدينا، وأما إضلال العبد فليس أن الله يسميه ضالاً بعد أن خلق العبد فعل نفسه-عند المعتزلة- الذي هو المعصية إنما إضلال الله -تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى- للعبد أي يُحجب الله عنه ويحرمه الفضل ويحرمه التوفيق مع بيان طريق الحق له.*
هذا الكلام اخي الكريم مع احترامي لكلام الشيخ لو اخذناه على اطلاقه نجد فيه رائحة الجبر اذ كيف ان الله يحرم العبد التوفيق ويحجبه عنه مع بيان طريق الحق له فما فائدة تبيان الطريق اذا كان اصلا هذا المكلف محجوب عنه فكيف بالاه عظيم غني عن تعذيب عباده ،ان يخلق هذا العبد ضالاً في أصل تكوينه ، ويقدِّر عليه النار إلى أبد الآبدين والعكس صحيح
فهذا الكلام على اطلاقه تعارضه ايات قرانية اخرى ساذكرها لاحقا وهذه الايات في مجموعها تقرر وتؤكد ان الله كان ولايزال قادرا على ان يدخل الهداية في قلوب الناس جميعا غريزة وطبعاً كما فعل مع الملائكة الا انه سبحانه لم يشأ ذالك وانما شاء لهم الحرية والاختيار ولم يدفعهم الى الكفر والضلال ولم يسقهم الى الهداية والايمان
فها هي تلك الايات
قال تعالى:{ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الارض كلهم جميعا افانت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مومنين}
وقال سبحانه:{ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس امة واحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين}
ويقول جل وعلا:{قل فلله الحجة البالغة فلو شاء لهداكم اجمعين}
ويقول عز وجل:{ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها}
فهذه الايات تدور على معنى واحد كما ترى وخو ان الله لو شاء لادخل الهداية عنوة في قلوب الناس دون ان يمارسوا ذالك باختيارهم
فاوضح هذه الايات على هذا قوله تعالى:{ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها}فهذا نص غير قابل للاحتمال على ان المراد هنا بالهداية غرسهافي النفس دون وساطة من المشيئة والاختيار من المكلف
ويليها في الوضوح والدلالة على هذا المعنى قوله عز وجل:{ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس امة واحدة} اي في الاعتقاد والسلوك والجعل عنا بمعنى الايجاد والخلق
فاذا تقرر هذا في الهداية فالاضلال اولى اذ كيف لله ان يعاقب احدا من عباده كان ضالا في اصل تكوينه دون مشيئة منه على الضلال لان الله كما قال الشيخ سفر قد حجبه عنه وحرمه التوفيق والفضل.
والان نعود الى كلام الامام الطحاوي حيث قال :[يهدي من يشاء ويعصم ويعافي فضلاً، ويضل من يشاء ويخذل ويبتلي عدلاً]. 
فهذا الكلام افهم منه ولست اهلا لهذا وارجو ان تصوبوني فيه ان معنى هذا الكلام باختصار يهدي جزاء ويضل عقابا فجزاؤه فضل واحسان وعقابه عدل بميزان وهذا من باب جزاء من جنس العمل بمعنى ان من كانت رغبته في الهدايه وكان صادقا في ذالك فالله يوفقه ومن تجبر وتكبر على الله فان الله يضله ضلالا بعيدا ويحشره يوم القيامة اعمى قال تعالى:{فلما زاغوا ازاغ الله قلوبهم والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين} فالزيغ هنا جاء بعد زيغ اختياري
والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله شيخى الحبيب
الذي أوقعك في هذ الفهم شيخى الحبيب هو أنك ترى الفضل من الله سبحانه و تعالى واجب .
التوفيق و الاعانة ليس بواجب بل هو محض فضل من الله سبحان و تعالى
والله سبحان و تعالى ابان طريق الحق , لكن التوفيق و الاعانة في الطريق فضل منه سبحانه و تعالى , وفضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء سبحانه و تعالى
يتضح لك هذا المعنى جيدا شيخى الحبيب إذا قرأت هذا الحديث 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم " مَثَلُكُمْ وَمَثَلُ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابَيْنِ كَمَثَلِ رَجُلٍ اسْتَأْجَرَ أُجَرَاءَ فَقَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ غُدْوَةَ إِلَى نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ عَلَى قِيرَاطٍ فَعَمِلَتْ الْيَهُودُ ثُمَّ قَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ إِلَى صَلَاةِ الْعَصْرِ عَلَى قِيرَاطٍ فَعَمِلَتْ النَّصَارَى ثُمَّ قَالَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ لِي مِنْ الْعَصْرِ إِلَى أَنْ تَغِيبَ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى قِيرَاطَيْنِ فَأَنْتُمْ هُمْ فَغَضِبَتْ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى فَقَالُوا مَا لَنَا أَكْثَرَ عَمَلًا وَأَقَلَّ عَطَاءً قَالَ هَلْ نَقَصْتُكُمْ مِنْ حَقِّكُمْ قَالُوا لَا قَالَ فَذَلِكَ فَضْلِي أُوتِيهِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ "
و الحديث عند البخاري و غيره من حديث عبدالله بن عمر
التوفيق و الاعانة فضل منه سبحانه و تعالى
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

أحسن الله لأبي عبيدة المصري؛ أوجز وأبدع.  ننتظر عودة الجنيد ماذا سيقول.

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مرحبا بكم شيخينا الحبيب ابو عبيدة وشكرا على مرروركم وتعقيبكم الا اني لست بشيخ اخي الحبيب فانا تلميذ لكم ووالله احبابي في الله ما سالت الا لأتعلم وفي بادئ الامر كان السؤال حول دلالة معنى الفعل والان نحن نتكلم في التسيير والتخيير فالله المعين
طيب اقول اخي الكريم انا لا اقول بان الفضل من الله واجب ولا اعلم اين قلت هذا،فانا متفق معكم على ان فضل الله يوتيه من يشاء هذا من جهة واما الحديث الذي ذكرته اخي الكريم فانت تعلم ان الامور لا تؤخذ من حديث واحد وهذا الحديث اصلا لا يتكلم عن الهداية والضلال وانما يتكلم عن التفضيل اي فضل هذه الامة على سائر الامم فتنبه اخي الكريم 
الى ان نلتقي اظيف هذه الاية الى الايات التي ذكرتها اعلاه
قالى تعالى:{مَّنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}
والله تعالى اجل واعلم
اخوكم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا شيخى الدكتور حسين
وجزاكم الله خيرا شيخى و أخى الحبيب الجنيد
أما قولك أخى الحبيب : ( طيب اقول اخي الكريم انا لا اقول بان الفضل من الله واجب ولا اعلم اين قلت هذا ) .
حضرت قلت فى ردك علي كلام الشيخ سفر : ( هذا الكلام اخي الكريم مع احترامي لكلام الشيخ لو اخذناه على اطلاقه نجد فيه رائحة الجبر اذ كيف ان الله يحرم العبد التوفيق ويحجبه عنه مع بيان طريق الحق له )
الذي أفهمه من قولك حفظك الله : كيف ان الله يحرم العبد التوفيق و يحجبه عن 
أنك تقول بأنه_ التوفيق _ واجب عليه سبحانه , وهذا واضح ظاهر من كلامك حفظك الله .
أما وجه الإستشهاد بحديث البخاري فهو ظاهر
وهو أنه سبحانه وتعالى تفضل علي هذه الأمة و أعطاهم أجرا زائدا , وحرم اليهود و النصارى من هذا الفضل .
وكذلك هو سبحانه و تعالى يتفضل عل من يشاء من عباده ويوفقه في طريقه , و يحجب هذا التوفيق سبحانه و تعالى عن من يشاء من عباده بعدله .
و أعتقد أن هذا واضح والله أعلم .
و أود شيخى و أخي الحبيب أن توضح لى ما هو معنى الاضلال عندك أنت حتى أستطيع أن أفهم مقصودك حفظك الله .
وجزاكم الله خيرا , و أسأل الله أن يبارك فيكم و ينفع بكم
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الجنيد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب على سرعة ردكم واسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتكم 
طيب اخي الحبيب ابو عبيدة لو تمعنت في كلامي عند تعقيبي على كلام الدكتور سفر الحوالي حفظه الله قيدته بكلمة على اطلاقه اذ ان الكلام لو اخذناه على ظاهره فهو الجبر حيث قال :والصحيح في معنى الهدى والضلال، أن الهدى من الله وهو توفيق العبد للإيمان وإعانته عليه.وقال:وأما إضلال العبد فليس أن الله يسميه ضالاً بعد أن خلق العبد فعل نفسه-عند المعتزلة- الذي هو المعصية إنما إضلال الله -تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى- للعبد أي يُحجب الله عنه ويحرمه الفضل ويحرمه التوفيق مع بيان طريق الحق له
اذا تمعنت في هذا الشرح تجد ان الشيخ حفظه الله جعل الهداية في يد الله اي لا دخل للعبد في ان يهتدي بنفسه ابتداء 
والاضلال جعله ايضا في يد الله ولا دخل للانسان في اضلال نفسه ابتداء ايضا اي في اصل التكوين
وهذا مناقض لكثير من الايات القرانية التي نسب فيها الله المشيئة الى العباد فمنها قوله تعالى ::{مَّنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً} ،وقوله تعالى :{ فمن شاء فليومن ومن شاء فليكفر انا اعتدنا للظالمين نارا...} وكذالك حديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم كل مولود يولد على الفطرة...الى اخر ذالك من الايات والاحاديث.
واما قولك:أما وجه الإستشهاد بحديث البخاري فهو ظاهر
وهو أنه سبحانه وتعالى تفضل علي هذه الأمة و أعطاهم أجرا زائدا , وحرم اليهود و النصارى من هذا الفضل 
اقول:نعم فهذا هو فضل الله الذي يوتيه من يشاء ومع هذا فهو لم يظلمهم اي اليهود والنصارى لانه سبحانه اذا لم يتفضل على احد من خلقه لا يظلمه لهذا قال في الحديث :هل نقصتكم من حقكم قالوا لا.
اما سؤالك عن معنى الاضلال عندي اقول اخي الحبيب ان معناه عندي اذا اضيف الى الله انه اضلال منه تعالى للعبد بعد ضلال اختياري من العبد فيكون ذالك عقابا له 
والله تعالى اعلى واعلم 
اخوكم

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


اسمحوا لي أن أقول شيئاً فإن أخطأت فدلّوني على الصواب ونسأل الله الهداية إلى الحقّ والعون عليه


أما أنا فكنت أقرأ آيات الهداية من الله تعالى والإضلال وتفاسيرها.. فأفهم منها مافهم أخونا الجنيد ..
وذلك بأن الله تعالى يهدي من قبل الحقّ واستعدت له نفسه
ويضل من تكبّر عن الحق وأنكره 

قال تعالى : " ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم "

وقال تعالى : " ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله مايشاء "

وقال تعالى : "  سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق وإن يروا كل آية لايؤمنوا بها ... "


والله أعلم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله تعالى شيخى الحبيب الجنيد و حياكم الله شيخى الحبيب عبيد السعيد .
أود أن أوضح لمشايخى الكرام شيء 
أولا :  الأذهان و العقول تختلف لا ينكر هذا عاقل , و أنا لست محتاجا أن أدلل علي هذا , الأمر واضح و الحمد لله .
ثانيا : لابد أن يعرف كل واحد منا أن فهم الكلام ليس هو بالأمر السهل كما يظن البعض .
و الدليل علي ذلك أن العلماء قديما و حديثا أختلفوا في فهم كلام الله و كلام رسوله صلي الله عليه و سلم .
أنظروا رحمكم الله العالم _و هو الذي عرف بسعة العلم و شدة الذكاء و اكتمال الات الإدراك الصحيح عنده على أكمل الوجوه_ يختلف مع غيره من العلماء في فهم كلام الله و كلام رسوله , و لا شك ن كلام الله من أبين الكلام و أفصحه ومع ذلك اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في فهمه .
يعني أفهم الناس للكلام أختلفوا في فهم كلام رب العالمين وهو أفصح و أبين الكلام .
سبحان الله هذا والله يدل على أن فهم الكلام ليس هو بالأمر السهل , حتى يجيء كل واحد و يقول أنا أفهم كذا و يجيء الاخر و يقول أنا أفهم كذا .
يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : ( وكلام الله ورسوله و كلام العلماء مملوء بما يفهم الناس منه معني فاسد , فكان العيب في فهم الفاهم لا في كلام المتكلم الذي يخاطب جنس الناس , كالمصنف لكتاب , أو الخطيب على المنبر , و نحو هؤلاء , فإن هؤلاء لا يكلفون أن يأتوا بعبارة لا يفهم منها مستمع ما معنى ناقصا , فإن ذلك لا يكون  ... إلي اخر كلامه رحمه الله ) تلخيص كتاب الاستغاثة 2/615-616
فهمنا من هذا أن العبرة بمراد المتكلم لا بفهم الفاهم 
فأقول للمشايخ نحن اختلفنا في فهم كلام ربنا تبارك و تعالى وأنا بفضل الله أستطيع أن أكمل النقاش , لكن كما قلت لكم العقول مختلفة فربما نظل على هذا الخلاف إلى الأبد , فما الحل .
الحل بإختصار أن نتفق على شيء فيما بيننا , وهو أن المرد عند إختلاف العقول و الأذهان يكون بالرجوع إلى فهم السلف الصالح , إلي فهم سلف الأمة , إلى فهم أهل السنة و الجماعة .
إذا اتفقنا على ذلك فأنا معكم نتناقش و نتحاور .
لكن فى النهاية إذا وصلنا إلى ان كل واحد منا مصر على رأيه متمسك به , نرجع إلى فهم السلف الصالح , نرجع إلى فهم العلماء , نرجع إلى فهم أهل السنة و الجماعة .
لأن الحق واحد و ليس اثنين .
إذا وافقتم على هذا فكل واحد منا ينقل رأي فى المسألة أو يبدى فهم في المسألة فالاخر يحق له أن يقول من أين أتيت بهذا الفهم , هل قال بهذا أهل السنة و الجماعة , هل فهم هذا الفهم أهل السنة و اجماعة .
بطبيعة الحال ليس كل رأي و كل فهم معتبر , الرأي المعتبر و الفهم المعتبر , هو رأي و فهم العلماء , علماء أهل السنة و الجناعة .
هذا هو معنى القران و السنة بفهم سلف الامة .
هذا مقتضى هذا المنهج المعصوم .
إذا وافقتم على هذا فأنا معكم , و إذا لم توافقوا فأنا متخلف .
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلا عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

و يا حبذا لو سمح لنا المشرف و نقل الموضوع إلى *مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة* فهو أولى به , والله أعلم 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

أخي أبو عبيدة المصري .. بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وهدانا وإياك إلى الصواب 

أخي الكريم ..

أتكلم عن نفسي الضعيفة .. فإنني لست طالب علم شرعي ولا طويلب !
إنما أردت بمداخلتي السابقة أن استجلي المسألة ممن أثق فيهم مثلكم
ومثل إخواننا في هذا المنتدى الطيب .. لأنني كنت أرد على حجج في الانترنت
أو قل شبهات يلقيها أناس لانعلم ماقصدهم فيقولون : فكيف يضل الله العبد ثم يحاسبه
فكنت أرى بجهلي أن ردّي عليهم بهذا هو الصواب وهو مبعدٌ للشبهة وأنه فهمٌ صالح !
فأقول لهم : إنما يضل الله تعالى الانسان الذي لايقبل الحق ولايذعن له !

فأردت هنا أن استوضح المسألة فإن كان ردّي هذا الذي أظنه مقنعاً لهم خاطئاً
فإنني أستغفر الله منه وأتوب إليه وأترك الرد على هؤلاء بهذه الحجة 
بل سأحاول بعد ذلك ألاّ أرد إلا بكلام أهل العلم أنقله نقلاً أو أدع الرد لأهل الشأن وأحيله عليهم  


بارك الله فيك وهدانا وإياكم للسديد من الأقوال والأفعال 



.

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وحيا الله المشايخ الكرام ومرحبا بكل من انظم الى هدا المجلس المبارك الدي اسال الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتنا يوم نلقاه
اولا اشكر اخي الكريم عبيد السعيد على مداخلته وارحب به من جديد واشكر شيخي الحبيب ابا عبيدة المصري على طرحه 
طيب اخي الكريم نرجع الى اقوال السلف من علماءنا الاجلاء وساداتنا الشرفاء 
الا اني اخي الكريم ربما ساتغيب لوقت طويل لدا سـأضطر الى الاكتفاء بمشاركة واحدة كل اسبوع او كل اسبوعين نظرا للظروف الغير المساعدة
ثم اطلب منكم أن لا تنسوني من دعائكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله شيخى الحبيب الجنيد و حياكم الله شيخى الحبيب عبيد السعيد و حيا الله كل من مر و قرأ .
جزاكم الله خيرا على إلتزامكم بمنهج السلف الصالح , وهذا والله كان ظني بكم 
وقبل أن يبدأ شيخى الجنيد في نقل أقول السلف أود أن أقول و أنبه على شيء غاية في الأهمية 
العلماء يقولون : إن من أهم المهمات و من أعظم الوسائل البالغات في قطع النزاعات تحديد موطن النزاع 
تحديد موطن النزاع يرفع كثيرا من الخصومات و ينهي كثيرا من المجادلات , لأن كثيرا من المتجادلين يتجادلون فيما هم فيه متفقون , و يكون الخلاف لفظيا بينهم .
فما هو موطن النزاع وما هو محل الخلاف بيننا 
موطن النزاع هو إضلال الله لمن يشاء 
هل الله يضل من يشاء إذا اقتضت حكمته ذلك ( و تذكروا هذه الكلمة جيدا إذا اقتضت حكمته ذلك ) 
هذا هو محل النزاع 
أما كون الله يضل الظالمين و الفاسقين و الكافرين على وجه العقاب كما قال البعض 
فليس هذا هو محل النزاع 
محل النزاع هو إضلال الله لهذا الكافر , لهذا الفاسق , لهذالظالم , ابتداء و أولا 
هذا الثاني أنا متفق معكم فيه 
قال الله : ( و أما من بخل و استغنى * و كذب بالحسنى * فسنيسره للعسرى )
قال الله : ( والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين )
قال الله : ( والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين ) 
قال الله : ( والله لا يهدي اقوم الفاسقين ) 
قال الله : ( وما ظلمناهم و لكن أنفسهم يظلمون ) 
أنا متفق معكم في هذا 
أما محل النزاع 
قوله تعالى : ( يضل الله من يشاء و يهدى من يشاء )
قوله تعالى : ( من يشأ الله يضلله و من يشأ يجعله على صراط مستقيم )
هذا هو محل لنزاع 
إضلال الله لمن يشاء من عباده إذا اقتضت حكمته ذلك لا على وجه العقاب
أرجوا أن يكون كلامى واضح ومفهوم , فأنا قليل البضاعة اللغوية و العلمية .
جزاكم الله خيرا , و أحسن الله إليكم .
وفي انتظار الرد
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم الله شيخي الحبيب ابا عبيدة وشكر الله لكم وهدانا واياكم الى سواء السبيل
طيب اخي الحبيب اعتذر اولا منكم فاقول اني بحثت عن اقوال للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في هذه المسائل الا اني لم اجد شيئا ربما لانهم لم يخوضوا في هذه المسائل او لعدم كفاءتي في البحث 
لهذا شيخي الحبيب ساكتفي بعرض اقوال المفسرين من علماءنا واعدكم ان وجدت شيئا من اقوال السلف ان انقله اليكم
طيب شيخي الحبيب من المعلوم ان القران فيه آيات محكمات هن ام الكتاب واخر متشابهات ومعلوم ان القران يفسر بعضه بعضا
طيب لناخذ الان قوله تعالى:{يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء}
العلماء قسموا الهداية الى قسمين:
هداية تبيان وهداية معونة
هداية تبيان كقوله تعالى:{انا هديناه السبيل اما شاكرا واما كفورا} وقوله تعالى:{وهديناه النجدين} وقوله سبحانه:{واما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى}
اما هداية معونة فكقوله تعالى:{والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم...} وكقوله نعالى:{والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا...}
والان نعود الى الاية قال الشيخ الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى:-في كتابه عقيدة المسلم-نحن نجد أن إطلاق المشيئة في آية تقيده آية أخرى يذكر فيها الاختيار الإنساني صريحا
أي أن إضلال الله لشخص معناه: إن هذا الشخص آثر الغي على الرشاد فأقره الله على مراده وتمم له ما ينبغي لنفسه
قال تعالى:{.. فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ} (5) سورة الصف 
وانظر إلى قيمة التنويه بالاتجاه البشري المعتاد.
{وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيرًا} (115) سورة النساء.
فهل بقى غموض في إطلاق المشيئة ؟ ...لا .
إن معنى قوله { يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء }لا يعدو قوله : 
{.... وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26) {الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ} (27) سورة البقرة

وكذلك الحال في { َيَهْدِي من يشاء} 
انظر إلى قيمة الإرادة الإنسانية في قول الحق وهو يتكلم عن إرادته:
{ قُلْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ (27) الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ} (28) سورة الرعد .
فهو سبحانه يهدي إليه من أناب
قال الامام النسفي في تفسيره للاية: { وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وٰحِدَةً } حنيفة مسلمة { وَلـٰكِن يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَآءُ } من علم منه اختيار الضلالة { وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ } من علم منه اختيار الهداية { وَلَتُسُئَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } يوم القيامة فتجزون به. مدارك التنزيل وحقائق التاويل/النسفي[ت710هـ]
وقال الامام الالوسي:{ وَلَوْ شَاء ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ } أيها الناس { أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } متفقة على الإسلام { وَلَـٰكِنْ } لا يشاء ذلك رعاية للحكمة بل { يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَاء } إضلاله بأن يخلق فيه الضلال حسبما يصرف اختياره التابع/ لاستعداده له { وَيَهْدِى مَن يَشَاء } هدايته حسبما يصرف اختياره التابع لاستعداده لتحصيلها { وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ } جميعاً يوم القيامة سؤال محاسبة ومجازاة لا سؤال استفسار وتفهم { عَمَّا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } تستمرون على عمله في الدنيا بقدركم المؤثرة بإذن الله تعالى، والآية ظاهرة في أن مشيئة الله تعالى لإسلام الخلق كلهم ما وقعت وأنه سبحانه إنما شاء منهم الافتراق والاختلاف، فإيمان وكفر وتصديق وتكذيب ووقع الأمر كما شاء جل وعلا، والمعتزلة ينكرون كون الضلال بمشيئته تعالى ويزعمون أنه سبحانه إنما شاء من الجميع الإيمان ووقع خلاف ما شاء عز شأنه.روح المعاني[ت1270هـ]
وقال الشيخ الشعراوي :{ وَلـٰكِن يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ... } [النحل: 93].

وهذه الآية يقف عندها المتمحِّكون، والذين قَصُرَتْ أنظارهم في فهْم كتاب الله، فيقولون: طالما أن الله هو الذي يضِلّ الناس، فلماذا يُعذِّبهم؟ ونتعجَّب من هذا الفهم لكتاب الله ونقول لهؤلاء: لماذا أخذتُمْ جانب الضلال وتركتُم جانب الهدى؟ لماذا لم تقولوا: طالما أن الله بيده الهداية، وهو الذي يهدي، فلماذا يُدخِلنا الجنة؟ إذن: هذه كلمة يقولها المسرفون؛ لأن معنى:

{ يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ.. } [النحل: 93].

أي: يحكم على هذا من خلال عمله بالضلال، ويحكم على هذا من خلال عمله بالهداية، مثل ما يحدث عندنا في لجان الامتحان، فلا نقول: اللجنة أنجحت فلاناً وأرسبت فلاناً، فليست هذه مهمتها، بل مهمتها أن تنظر أوراق الإجابة، ومن خلالها تحكم اللجنة بنجاح هذا وإخفاق ذاك
وقال مناع القطان:{ وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلـٰكِن يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }.

ولو شاء الله لجعل الناس على دين واحد، ولكنه خلقهم متفاوتين بالاستعداد، وجعل نواميس للهدى والضلال، وشاء ان تختلفوا في الأجناس والالوان، ولكّلٍ اختيارٌ أُوتيه بحسب استعداده، وكلٌّ مسئول عما يعمل.تيسير التفسير/مناع القطان
قال الزمخشري:{ وَلَوْ شَاء ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وٰحِدَةً } حنيفة مسلمة على طريق الإلجاء والاضطرار، وهو قادر على ذلك { وَلـٰكِن } الحكمة اقتضت أن يضلّ { مَن يَشَآء } وهو أن يخذل من علم أنه يختار الكفر ويصمم عليه { وَيَهْدِى مَن يَشَاء } وهو أن يلطف بمن علم أنه يختار الإيمان. يعني: أنه بنى الأمر على الاختيار وعلى ما يستحق به اللطف والخذلان والثواب والعقاب ولم يبنه على الإجبار الذي لا يستحق به شيء من ذلك، وحققه بقوله: { وَلَتُسْـئَلُنّ  َ عَمَّا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } ولو كان هو المضطرّ إلى الضلال والاهتداء، لما أثبت لهم عملا يسئلون عنه.الكشاف[ت538هـ]
وقال القرطبي:قوله تعالى: { وَلَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } أي على ملة واحدة. { وَلـٰكِن يُضِلُّ مَن يَشَآءُ } بخذلانه إياهم؛ عَدْلاً منه فيهم. { وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ } بتوفيقه إياهم؛ فضلاً منه عليهم، ولا يُسأل عما يفعل بل تسألون أنتم. والآية ترد على أهل القدر كما تقدم.الجامع لاحكام القران[ت671هـ]
واكتفي بهذا القدر
والان اعود الى كلامك حيث قلت:محل النزاع هو إضلال الله لهذا الكافر , لهذا الفاسق , لهذالظالم , ابتداء و أولا 
اقول:اذا كان الله قد اضل هذا العبد الفاسق الظالم ابتداء اي في اصل تكوينه فهذا يناقض صريح الحديث وصريح الاية
صريح الحديث هو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ تُولَدُ عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ حَتَّى يُعْرِبَ عَنْهَا لِسَانُهَا فَأَبَوَاهَا يُهَوِّدَانِهَا وَيُنَصِّرَانِه  َا"متفق عليه من حديث ابي هريرة .وفي روايه كل مولود ...
وكما جاء في الحديث القدسي عَنْ عِيَاضِ بْنِ حِمَارٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَطَبَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فَقَالَ فِي خُطْبَتِهِ* : إِنَّ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُعَلِّمَكُمْ مَا جَهِلْتُمْ مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي فِي يَوْمِي هَذَا كُلُّ مَالٍ نَحَلْتُهُ عِبَادِي حَلالٌ وَإِنِّي خَلَقْتُ عِبَادِي حُنَفَاءَ كُلَّهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ أَتَتْهُمُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فَأَضَلَّتْهُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِمْ وَحَرَّمَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا أَحْلَلْتُ لَهُمْ وَأَمَرَتْهُمْ أَنْ يُشْرِكُوا بِي مَا لَمْ أُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا .رواه مسلم*
والاية الصريحة هي قوله تعالى:{فاقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها...}.
هذا والله تعالى اعلم
اخوكم

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اعتذر منكم شيخي الحبيب ابا عبيدة قد اخطات وتسرعت في نسب تفسير_ تيسير التفسير_ الي الشيخ مناع القطاع وهو ليس له بل هو للشيخ ابراهيم القطان. فانا اسف شيخي الحبيب واكرر اعتذاري
اخوكم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله أخي الحبيب الجنيد
سؤال صريح ؟؟؟ , يعقبه بعد ردك عليه إن شاء الله كلام مريح ؟؟؟
هل حضرتك أشعري المعتقد ؟؟؟
نقلت لى غفر الله لى و لك 
رأي القرطبي و هو أشعري 
و رأي النسفي و هو أشعري
و رأي الغزالي و هو أشعري
و رأي الشعراوي و هو أشعري
و رأي الزمخشري و هو معتزلي و بينهما تشابه كبير 
أخي الحبيب هل فهمت من كلامي لما قلت لك : ننقل أقوال أهل السنة و الجماعة أني أقصد الاشاعرة ؟
هل أهل السنة و الجماعة عندك هم الاشاعرة ؟
هذا سؤالى و منتظر منكم الاجابة إن شاء الله
و بعدها أعطيك الجواب المريح إن يسر ربي
و جزاكم الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله أخي الحبيب عبيد السعيد
جزاكم الله خيرا على خلقك الكريم و على تواضعك للحق أخي الحبيب .
و اسف على تأخري عليك غفر الله لي و لك 
أخي الحبيب خذ هذه الكلمات و سيستريح قلبك تماما إن شاء الله
يقول ابن أبي العز "رحمه الله" في شرح الطحاوية : " وهو سبحانه - إذ أمر فرعون وأبا لهب وغيرهما بالإيمان - كان قد بين لهم ما ينفعهم ويصلحهم إذا فعلوه ، ولا يلزم إذا أمرهم أن يعينهم ، بل قد يكون في خلقه لهم ذلك الفعل وإعانتهم عليه وجه مفسدة من حيث هو فعل له ، فإنه يخلق ما يخلق لحكمة ، ولا يلزم إذا كان الفعل المأمور به مصلحة للمأمور، إذا فعله - أن يكون مصلحة للامر إذا فعله هو أو جعل المأمور فاعلاً له . فأين جهة الخلق من جهة الأمر؟ فالواحد من الناس يأمر غيره وينهاه مريداً النصيحة ومبيناً لما ينفعه ، وإن كان مع ذلك لا يريد أن يعينه على ذلك الفعل ، اذ ليس كل ما كان مصلحتي في أن آمر به غيري وأنصحه - يكون مصلحتي في أن أعاونه أنا عليه ، بل قد تكون مصلحتي إرادة ما يضاده . فجهة أمره لغيره نصحاً غير جهة فعله لنفسه ، وإذا أمكن الفرق في حق المخلوقين فهو في حق الله أولى بالإمكان .
والقدرية تضرب مثلاً بمن أمر غيره بأمره ، فإنه لا بد أن يفعل ما يكون المأمور أقرب الى فعله ، كالبشر والطلاقة وتهيئة المساند والمقاعد ونحو ذلك . 
فيقال لهم : هذا يكون على وجهين : أحدهما : أن تكون مصلحة الأمر تعود الى الآمر، كأمر الملك جنده بما يؤيد ملكه ، وأمر السيد عبده بما يصلح ملكه ، وأمر الإنسان شريكه بما يصلح الأمر المشترك بينهما ، ونحو ذلك . 
الثاني : أن يكون الآمر يرى الإعانة للمأمور مصلحة له ، كالأمر بالمعروف ، وإذا أعان المأمور على البر والتقوى فإنه قد علم أن الله يثيبه على إعانته على الطاعة ، وأنه في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه . فأما إذا قدر أن الآمر إنما أمر المأمور لمصلحة المأمور، لا لنفع يعود على الآمر من فعل المأمور، كالناصح المشير، وقدر أنه إذا أعانه لم يكن ذلك مصلحة للآمر، وأن في حصول مصلحة المأمور مضرة على الآمر ، مثل الذي جاء من أقصى المدينة يسعى وقال لموسى عليه السلام : إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين . فهذا مصلحته في أن يأمر موسى عليه السلام بالخروج ، لا في أن يعينه على ذلك ، إذ لو أعانه لضره قومه . ومثل هذا كثير . 
وإذا قيل : ان الله أمر العباد بما يصلحهم ، لم يلزم من ذلك أن يعينهم على ما أمرهم به ، لا سيما وعند القدرية لا يقدر أن يعين أحداً على ما به يصير فاعلاً . وإذا عللت أفعاله بالحكمة ، فهي ثابتة في نفس الأمر ، وإن كنا نحن لا نعلمها . فلا يلزم إذا كان نفس الآمر له حكمة في الأمر أن يكون في الإعانة على فعل المأمور به حكمة ، بل قد تكون الحكمة تقتضي أن لا يعينه على ذلك ، فإنه إذا أمكن في المخلوق أن يكون مقتضى الحكمة والمصلحة أن يأمر لمصلحة المأمور، وأن تكون الحكمة والمصلحة للآمر أن لا يعينه على ذلك - : فإمكان ذلك في حق الرب أولى وأحرى . 
والمقصود : أنه يمكن في حق المخلوق الحكيم أن يأمر غيره بأمر ولا يعينه عليه ، فالخالق أولى بإمكان ذلك في حقه مع حكمته. فمن أمره وأعانه على فعل المأمور كان ذلك المأمور به قد تعلق به خلقه وأمره إنشاء وخلقاً ومحبة، فكان مراداً بجهة الخلق ومراداً بجهة الأمر. ومن لم يعنه على فعل المأمور كان ذلك المأمور قد تعلق به أمره ولم يتعلق به خلقه ، لعدم الحكمة المقتضية لتعلق الخلق به ، ولحصول الحكمة المقتضية لخلق ضده . وخلق أحد الضدين ينافي خلق الضد الآخر، فإن خلق المرض - الذي يحصل به ذل العبد لربه ودعاؤه وتوبته وتكفير خطاياه ويرق به قلبه ويذهب عنه الكبرياء والعظمة والعدوان -يضاد خلق الصحة التي لا تحصل معها هذه المصالح . ولذلك كان خلق ظلم الظالم - الذي يحصل به للمظلوم من جنس ما يحصل بالمرض - يضاد خلق عدله الذي لا يحصل به هذه المصالح ، وإن كانت مصلحته هو في أن يعدل . 
وتفصيل حكمة الله عز وجل في خلقه وأمره ، يعجز عن معرفته عقول البشر، والقدرية دخلوا في التعليل على طريقة فاسدة : مثلوا الله فيها يخلقه ، ولم يثبتوا حكمة تعود إليه ."ص(115-116) من طبعة المكتب الاسلامي .
في هذا الكلام أخي الحبيب بين ابن أبي العز "رحمه الله" أن التوفيق و الاعانة منه سبحانه و تعالى فضل كما أشرت إليك من قبل و شرحت .
و أسأل الله تبارك و تعالى أن يستريح قلبك , و أن ينشرح للحق .
و أنا في انتظار رد الجنيد حفظه الله حتى نكمل النقاش .
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أم تميم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

حيّاكم الله ، وبارك فيكم على ماتفضلتم به ..

الإشكال الحاصل سببهُ واللهُ أعلم .. الخلط بين خلق الفعل وفعل الفعل .. 
فالله سبحانه وتعالى خالق العباد وخالق أفعالهم .. بدليل ( والله خلقكم وما تعملون ) .. 
والجمعُ بينَ النصوص لا يكون إلا في حال توصلنا إلى فهم صحيح ! 
وإلا فالتعارض بادٍ مادام الإشكالُ باقٍ .. 
وحاشا أن نتهم نقلًا بل نتهم عقولنا وأفهامنا .. 
فما نشأ الاختلاف إلا منها .. فهذا السني يستدل بهذا النقل وهذا الأشعري وهذا المعتزلي ..... 
والفرقُ في فَهمٍ عن فهم !
فالله نسأل البصيرة النافذة و الفهمَ الصواب .. 

نقول وبالله التوفيق ..
معتقدنا ( أهل السنة والجماعة ) .. في أفعال العباد .. أن الله خالقُ أفعال العباد ومقدِّرها وموجدها  .. 
أما المباشرة والكسب والتسبب - فعل الفعل -  فهو من العبد   .. 

يقول ابن القيِّم - رحمهُ الله - : 
" للعباد قدرة على أعمالهم والله خالقهم وخالق قدرتهم وإرادتهم"

ويقول .. 
" والصواب أن يقال تقع الحركة بقدرة العبد وإرادته التي جعلها الله فيه فالله تعالى إذا أراد فعل العبد خلق له القدرة والدواعي إلى فعله 
فيضاف الفعل إلى قدرة العبد إضافة السبب إلى مسببه ، ويضاف إلى قدرة الرب إضافة المخلوق إلى الخالق "

فالله سبحانه وتعالى خالقُ العبد وخالقُ أفعاله و مافعل العبد إلا صفة له .. - الهاء عائدة على العبد - 
وذات العبد وصفاته من خلق الله عز وجل  .. 
فإذا أراد  العبد أن يفعل فعلا فلا بد له من إرادة وقدرة تمكنهُ من مباشرة الفعل  .. 
ومن خلق تلك القدرة والإرادة غير الله  ؟؟!!
إذن العبد هو المتسبب المُباشر المختار لفعله بإرادةٍ ومشيئة و قدرة خلقها الله فيه .. 
فلا يعني  قولنا أفعال العباد خلق لله  .. أن الله يباشرها حقيقة إنما المباشرة والاختيار من العبد .. 
واللهُ خالقُ وموجدُ ومقدِّرُ تلك الأفعال .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ..
وأرباب هذه المذاهب  ( يقصد الجبرية والقدرية ) مع كل طائفة منهم خطأ وصواب وبعضهم أقرب إلى الخطأ وأدلة كل منهم وحجته إنما تنهض على بطلان خطأ الطائفة الأخرى ، لا على إبطال ما أصابوا فيه .
فكل دليل صحيح للجبرية إنما يثبت قدرة الرب تعالى ومشيئته ، وإنه لا خالق غيره وأنه على كل شيء قدير لا يستثنى من هذا العموم فرد واحد من أفراد الممكنات وهذا حق ولكن ليس معهم دليل صحيح ينفي أن يكون العبد قادراً مريداً فاعلاً بمشيئته وقدرته ، وأنه هو الفاعل حقيقة وأفعاله قائمة به وأنها فعل له لا لله ، وأنها قائمة به لا بالله .
   وكل دليل صحيح يقيمه القدرية فإنما يدل على أن أفعال العباد فعل لهم قائم بهم واقع بقدرتهم ومشيئتهم وإرادتهم ، وإنهم مختارون لها غير مضطرين ولا مجبورين وليس معهم دليل صحيح ينفي أن يكون الله سبحانه قادراً على أفعالهم وهو الذي جعلهم فاعلين ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال العلَّامة السعدي - رحمهُ الله - ..
( هذا الأمر ثابت عقلًا وحسًا وشرعًا ومشاهدة ومع ذلك فإذا أردت أن تعرف أنها كذلك واقعة منهم واعترض معترض وقال : كيف تكون داخلة في القدر وكيف تشملها المشيئة ؟ فيقال : بأي شيء وقعت هذه الأعمال الصادرة من العباد خيرها وشرها فهي بقدرتهم ومشيئتهم وإرادتهم وهذا يعترف به كل أحد ، ويقال أيضاً إن الله خلق قدرتهم ومشيئتهم وإرادتهم والجواب كذلك يعترف به كل أحد وأن الله هو الذي خلق قدرتهم وإرادتهم وهو الذي خلق ما به تقع الأفعال كما أنه الخالق للأفعال وهذا الذي يحل الإشكال ويتمكن العبد أن يعقل بقلبه اجتماع القدر والقضاء والاختيار )

الأمر الآخر الذي قد يحصل بسببهِ اللبس ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عدم التفريق بين الإرادة الكونية والإرادة الشرعية .. 
ولعلي أبيِّنُ بإيجاز الفرق بين الإرادتين ..
فاالإرادة الشرعية مثل ( الطاعات ) محبوبة لله ومقصودة لذاتها فالله يحب الطاعات ويأمر بها لذا فهي متعلقة بشرع الله ووصيته .. ولايلزم وقوعها ..
مثل قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  .
أما الإرادة الكونية أو ( المشيئة ) ..  فهي محتملة لمحبة الله ( قد يحبها الله وقد لا يحبها ) أي يدخل فيها الخير والشر .. وقد تكون مقصودة لغيرها وليس لذاتها كما أنها متعلقة بربوبية الله وخلقه .. ولا بد من وقوعها ..
مثل قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  (( قال التيمي في الحجة [ 1 / 23 ] : ( والإرادة غير المحبة والرضا ، فقد يريد ما لا يحبه الله ولا يرضاه بل يكرهه ويسخطه ويبغضه ، قال بعض السلف : إن الله يقدِّر ما لا يرضاه بدليل قوله : { وَلَا يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ } . [ سورة الزمر ، الآية : 7 ]  ..
والشر لا يضاف إلى الله مفردا قط ، بل إما أن يدخل في عموم المخلوقات كقوله تعالى : { اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ } [ سورة الزمر ، الآية : 62 ] . { كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ } . [ سورة النساء ، الآية : 78 ]  وإما أن يضاف إلى السبب كقوله : { مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ } [ سورة الفلق ، الآية : 1 ] ، وإما أن يحذف فاعله كقول الجن : { وَأَنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَدًا } . [ سورة الجن ، الآية : 10 ] . [ انظر : شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ص ( 407- 408 ) ] .
نقلًا عن الشيخ محمد الخميس - المنهج ))   .

فإذا عُلم ذلك وفُهِمَ حقَّ الفَهم زالَ اللبس وتبيَّن أن لا تعارض فيمَ سبقَ ذكرهُ من آيات ..

واللهُ أعلى وأعلم ..

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم  شيخي الحبيب ابو عبيدة مع احترامي لسؤالك الا اني استغرب ما علاقة سؤالك بالموضوع  فنحن ننقاش مسالة ودلك من خلال سرد ادلة العلماء فيها بغض النظر عن انتماء هاؤلاء العلماء وانما طالب العلم عليه ان يقابل الحجة بالحجة  ويبحث في ادلة المخالف فان كانت على صواب فلا يضره ان ياخد بها-اسف بان الدال المعجمة لا تعمل على لوحة المفاتيح-والا برهن على غير دلك
والله تعالى اعلم
لكن لا باس بان اجيبك شيخي الحبيب انا لست على معتقد الاشاعرة في الصفات اقول هدا لاني لا اخرجهم من دائرة السنة والجماعة فهم بين الاجر والاجرين وليس غير دلك
اخوكم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله المستعان
حياكم الله أخي الحبيب الجنيد , و جزاكم الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة أم تميم على الإضافة الموفقة 
أخي الحبيب الجنيد أنا بصدق أعجب من كلامك 
يا أخي أحسن الله إليك نحن اتفقنا من قبل أن هناك أصل ثابت لابد من الرجوع إليه عند الإختلاف 
و اتفقنا أن هذا الأصل هو فهم سلف الأمة من علماء أهل السنة
و يا أخي الحبيب أنا كررت أكثر من مرة 
إلى أقوال أهل السنة و الجماعة
و ليس إلى أقوال العلماء و فقط
و ليس إلى أقوال علماء الاشاعرة
و ليس إلى أقوال علماء المعتزلة
سبحان الله 
تقول لي : ( طيب اخي الكريم نرجع الى اقوال السلف من علماءنا الاجلاء وساداتنا الشرفاء )
ثم و للاسف ترجع و تقول لي : ( اني استغرب ما علاقة سؤالك بالموضوع فنحن ننقاش مسالة ودلك من خلال سرد ادلة العلماء فيها بغض النظر عن انتماء هاؤلاء العلماء )
سبحان ربي نتفق على الرجوع لفهم و أقوال سلف الأمة من أهل السنة و الجماعة
ثم تنقل لي قول الزمخشري 
و قد قال فيه شيخ الاسلام : ( وَأَمَّا " الزمخشري " فَتَفْسِيرُهُ مَحْشُوٌّ بِالْبِدْعَةِ
وَعَلَى طَرِيقَةِ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ مِنْ إنْكَارِ الصِّفَاتِ وَالرُّؤْيَةِ وَالْقَوْلِ بِخَلْقِ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَنْكَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ مُرِيدٌ لِلْكَائِنَاتِ وَخَالِقٌ لِأَفْعَالِ الْعِبَادِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أُصُولِ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ ........ )
يا أخي هل خلت كتب أهل السنة و الجماعة من قول في هذه المسألة حتي ترجع و تنقل لي قول الزمخشري المعتزلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل خلت كتب أهل السنة و الجماعة من قول في هذه المسألة حتى تنقل لي قول علماء الاشاعرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا أخي الحبيب أنا لما أتناقش مع أي واحد في مسألة عقدية لابد أن أكون على علم بحاله هل هو من أهل السنة و الجماعة أم لا ؟
هل هو عامي أم طالب علم ؟
و هكذا 
بطبيعة الحال ليس من الحكمة أن أنقل للعامي كلام شيخ الاسلام و امثاله من كبار أهل العلم في المسألة و هو لا يحسن أن يفهم كلامهم في الرقاق
ليس من الحكمة أن أتكلم و أتناقش مع أشعري و أنطلق معه من أصول هو لا يقر بها و لا يعتقدها أصلا 
لما أتكلم مع طالب علم سأتكلم معه بطرية غير تلك الطرية التي أكلم بها العامي
يا أخي الحبيب حضرتك قلت : (  انا لست على معتقد الاشاعرة في الصفات اقول هدا لاني لا اخرجهم من دائرة السنة والجماعة فهم بين الاجر والاجرين وليس غير دلك )
بصراحة لم أفهم ما معنى قولك : اقول هذا لاني لا اخرجهم .....
أنت لم تقل شيء أصلا
يا أخي الحبيب إذا كنت ترى أن للاشاعرة الأجر و الأجرين , فلما قلت أولا : انا لست على معتقد الاشاعرة
يقول الشيخ العلامة الإمام محمد بن صالح العثيمين في شرح الواسطية :  
"قال ـ أي شيخ الإسلام ـ { أهل السنة والجماعة } أضافهم إلى السنة لأنهم متمسكون بها والجماعة لأنهم مجتمعون عليها....... 
سموا أهل السنة لأنهم متمسكون بها وسموا أهل الجماعة لأنهم مجتمعون عليها فهم متصفون بهذا الوصف أهل السنة متمسكون بالسنة ظاهرا وباطنا وجماعة مجتمعون عليها . 
ولهذا لم تفترق هذه الفرقة كما افترقت أهل البدع . 
نجد أهل البدع كالجهمية متفرقين والمعتزلة متفرقين والروافض متفرقين وغيرهم من أهل التعطيل متفرقين لكن هذه الفرقة مجتمعة على الحق . 
وإن كان قد يحصل بينهم خلاف لكنه خلاف لا يضر وهو خلاف لا يضلل أحدهم الآخر به أي أن صدورهم تتسع له و إ لا فقد اختلفوا في أشياء مما يتعلق بالعقيدة مثل هل رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه بعينه أم لم يره ؟. ومثله هل عذاب القبر على البدن والروح أو الروح فقط ؟. ومثل بعض الأمور يختلفون فيها لكنها مسائل تعتبر فرعية بالنسبة للأصول وليست من الأصول ثم هم مع ذلك إذا اختلفوا لا يضلل بعضهم بعضا بخلاف أهل البدع .
إذن فهم مجتمعون على السنة فهم أهل السنة والجماعة
وعُلم من كلام المؤلف رحمه الله أنه لا يدخل فيهم من خالفهم في طر يقتهم 
فالأشاعرة مثلا والما تريدية لا يعتبرون من أهل السنة والجماعة في هذا الباب لأنهم مخالفون لما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحا به في إجراء صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى على حقيقتها 
ولهذا يخطئ من يقول إن أهل السنة والجماعة ثلاثة (سلفيون وأشعريون وماتريديون ) فهذا خطأ .
نقول كيف يكون الجميع أهل سنة وهم مختلفون فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال وكيف يكونون أهل سنة وكل واحد يرد على الآخر؟
هذا لا يمكن إلا إذا أمكن الجمع بين الضدين فنعم .
وإلا فلا شك أن أحدهم هو صاحب السنة فمن هو ؟ الأشعرية ـ الماترودية ـ السلفية ؟ 
ترى من وافق السنة فهو صاحب السنة ومن خالف السنة فليس بصاحب سنة . 
فنحن نقول السلف هم أهل السنة والجماعة ولا يصدق الوصف على غيرهم أبدا 
والكلمات تعتبر بمعانيها 
لننظر كيف نسمي من خالف السنة أهل السنة ؟ لا يمكن وكيف يمكن أن نقول هؤلاء ثلاث طوائف مختلفة ؟ نقول هم مجتمعون فأين الاجتماع ؟ 
فأهل السنة والجماعة إذن هم السلف معتقدا حتى المتأخر إلى يوم القيامة إذا كان على طريقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فإنه سلفي.
يا أخي الحبيب أنا اتفقت معك في البداية قبل الكلام أنه لابد من الرجوع إلى أقوال سلف الأمة من أهل السنة و الحماعة
و قلت لك أن كل فهم يخالف فهم هؤلاء فهو خطأ
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب بالله عليك كن واضحا معي حتى لا تضيع الأوقات بدون فائدة
لو كنت متفق معي على هذا الأصل فأخبرني 
و لو كنت متفق معي على هذا الأصل فلا تنقل لي إلا أقوال أهل السنة و الجماعة
و جزاكم الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> و لو كنت متفق معي على هذا الأصل فلا تنقل لي إلا أقوال أهل السنة و الجماعة
> و جزاكم الله خيرا
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


 

السلام عليكم، ورحمة الله وبركاته، بارك الله فيكم، وهذا ما نطلبه من الجنيد، فالمسألة محصورة في باب (الفهم).

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حيا الله مشايخي الفضلاء وارحب بشيخي الحبيب الدكتور حسين حسن الذي معه بدا النقاش فمرحبا اخي الكريم من جديد.
ارى ايها الاحباب بان الموضوع قد اخذ منحى آخر ،فمن اللغة الى الاعتقاد الى الفِرق فالله المستعان 
طيب اقول وبالله التوفيق
قلتَ شيخي الحبيب ابو عبيدة:[يا أخي أحسن الله إليك نحن اتفقنا من قبل أن هناك أصل ثابت لابد من الرجوع إليه عند الإختلاف و اتفقنا أن هذا الأصل هو فهم سلف الأمة من علماء أهل السنة]
اقول:انا لازلت متفق معك في هذا وقد سبق واعتذرت منك في المشاركة رقم 20 حيث قلت لك:[طيب اخي الحبيب اعتذر اولا منكم فاقول اني بحثت عن اقوال للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في هذه المسائل الا اني لم اجد شيئا ربما لانهم لم يخوضوا في هذه المسائل او لعدم كفاءتي في البحث ]
وقد اعتذرت لاني كنت اعتقد انك تقصد بالسلف اهل السنة والجماعة القرون الاولى المفضلة،من اهل الاثر واهل الراي،وليس غيرهم لهذا نقلت لك كلام علمائنا المتاخرين الذين انت لا تعتبرهم من علماء اهل السنة والجماعة فاذ تبين لي انك تقصد غير ذالك فالله المستعان
وقلت اخي الحبيب:[بصراحة لم أفهم ما معنى قولك : اقول هذا لاني لا اخرجهم .....أنت لم تقل شيء أصلا]
اقول:اخي الحبيب هذا جواب عن سؤالك في اعتقادي وقد ظننت ان الكلام واضح الا انه تبين غير ذالك فاعتذر منك اخي الكريم-الاعتقاد اخي الكريم تتفرع عنه كثير من المسائل-الاعتقادية-التي انت تعلمها لهذا قصرت كلامي على جانب الصفات فقلت لست على معتقد الاشاعرة في هذا الجانب وهذا يعني اني اوافقهم في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد كمسالة خلق القران وغيرها،فهم ايضا في هذا الجانب- اي الصفات- قالوا بان مذهب السلف اسلم.فارجو ان تكون هذه النقطة مفهومة ان شاء الله
وفلت ايضا:[يا أخي الحبيب إذا كنت ترى أن للاشاعرة الأجر و الأجرين , فلما قلت أولا : انا لست على معتقد الاشاعرة]
اقول اخي الحبيب لو فهمت معنى هم بين الاجر والاجرين لما سالتني هذا السؤال واسف عن هذا الاسلوب في الكلام
والان اخي الحبيب اتعلم ما معنى ان الاشاعرة ليسوا على مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة يعني انك تحكم على السواد الاعظم من الامة الاسلامية بالضلال والنار،لان اغلب علماء الامة هم اشاعرة وماتريدية
والان انقل لك كلام الشيخ القرضاوي حفظه الله عن علماء الاشاعرة من كتابه- الاخوان المسلمون سبعون عاما من الجهاد والدعوة-
قال حفظه الله:اتهام الإخوان بأنّهم من الأشاعرة، لا ينتقص من قدْرِهم، فالأمة الإسلاميّة في معظمها أشاعِرة وماتريديّة –وهم من أهل السنة والجماعة إمامهم أبو الحسن الماتريدي-، فالمالِكيّة والشّافعيّة أشاعِرة. والحنفية ماتريديّة. والجامِعات الدينية في العالم الإسلامي أشعرِيّة أو ماتريدية: الأزهر في مصر، والزّيتونة في تونس، والقرويّين في المغرب، وديوبند في الهند، وغيرها من المدارس والجامعات الدينية. 
فلو قلنا: إن الأشاعرة ليسوا من أهل السنّة، لحكَمنا بالضَّلال على الأمة كلّها، أو جلّها، ووقَعنا فيما تقع فيه الفرق التي نتّهِمها بالانحراف. 
ومَن ذا الذي حمل لواء الدفاع عن السنة ومقاومة خصومها طوال العصور الماضية غير الأشاعرة والماتريدية ؟ 

وكل علمائنا وأئمتنا الكِبار كانوا من هؤلاء: الباقلاني، الإسفراييني، إمام الحرمين الجويني، أبو حامد الغزالي الفخر الرازي، البيضاوي، الآمدي، الشهرستاني، البغدادي، ابن عبد السلام، ابن دقيق العيد، ابن سيد الناس، البُلقيني، العراقي، النووي، الرافعي، ابن حجر العسقلاني، السيوطي، ومن المغرب: الطّرطوشي، والمازري، والباجي، وابن رشد "الجَدّ"، وابن العربيّ، والقاضي عياض، والقرطبي، والقرافي، والشّاطبي وغيرهم. 

ومن الحنفية: الكَرخي، والجَصّاص، والدَّبوسي، والسَّرَخْسي، والسمرقندي، والكاساني، وابن الهمام، وابن نُجَيم، والتفتازاني، والبَزْدَوِي، وغيرهم. 
فان كان كلام الاشاعرة ليس بحجة فاني ارى ان نوقف هذا النقاش في هذه النقطة الى ان نلتقي في موضوع اخر باذن الله واشهد الله اني احبكم في الله ولو اختلفنا
هذا والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حيا الله مشايخي الفضلاء وارحب بشيخي الحبيب الدكتور حسين حسن الذي معه بدا النقاش فمرحبا اخي الكريم من جديد.
> ارى ايها الاحباب بان الموضوع قد اخذ منحى آخر ،فمن اللغة الى الاعتقاد الى الفِرق فالله المستعان 
> طيب اقول وبالله التوفيق
> قلتَ شيخي الحبيب ابو عبيدة:[يا أخي أحسن الله إليك نحن اتفقنا من قبل أن هناك أصل ثابت لابد من الرجوع إليه عند الإختلاف و اتفقنا أن هذا الأصل هو فهم سلف الأمة من علماء أهل السنة]
> اقول:انا لازلت متفق معك في هذا وقد سبق واعتذرت منك في المشاركة رقم 20 حيث قلت لك:[طيب اخي الحبيب اعتذر اولا منكم فاقول اني بحثت عن اقوال للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في هذه المسائل الا اني لم اجد شيئا ربما لانهم لم يخوضوا في هذه المسائل او لعدم كفاءتي في البحث ]
> وقد اعتذرت لاني كنت اعتقد انك تقصد بالسلف اهل السنة والجماعة القرون الاولى المفضلة،من اهل الاثر واهل الراي،وليس غيرهم لهذا نقلت لك كلام علمائنا المتاخرين الذين انت لا تعتبرهم من علماء اهل السنة والجماعة فاذ تبين لي انك تقصد غير ذالك فالله المستعان
> وقلت اخي الحبيب:[بصراحة لم أفهم ما معنى قولك : اقول هذا لاني لا اخرجهم .....أنت لم تقل شيء أصلا]
> اقول:اخي الحبيب هذا جواب عن سؤالك في اعتقادي وقد ظننت ان الكلام واضح الا انه تبين غير ذالك فاعتذر منك اخي الكريم-الاعتقاد اخي الكريم تتفرع عنه كثير من المسائل-الاعتقادية-التي انت تعلمها لهذا قصرت كلامي على جانب الصفات فقلت لست على معتقد الاشاعرة في هذا الجانب وهذا يعني اني اوافقهم في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد كمسالة خلق القران وغيرها،فهم ايضا في هذا الجانب- اي الصفات- قالوا بان مذهب السلف اسلم.فارجو ان تكون هذه النقطة مفهومة ان شاء الله
> وفلت ايضا:[يا أخي الحبيب إذا كنت ترى أن للاشاعرة الأجر و الأجرين , فلما قلت أولا : انا لست على معتقد الاشاعرة]
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيراً،

إذن، فلنتوقف معك هنا، لكن انظر الرابط هنا قبل أن تذهب:

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...fatwa_id=30946

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله دكتور حسين , و حياكم الله مجددا أخي الحبيب الجنيد
أعتذر أخي الحبيب الجنيد عن تأخر الرد لظروف عندي
أخي الحبيب كلامك الاخير فيه الكثير من الأخطاء و اسمح لي ببيانها لك قبل انهاء الموضوع , و جزاكم الله خيرا
أولا : قولك : ( وقد اعتذرت لاني كنت اعتقد انك تقصد بالسلف اهل السنة والجماعة القرون الاولى المفضلة،من اهل الاثر واهل الراي،وليس غيرهم )
تقصد اعتذارك في المشاركة رقم 20 عندما قلت : ( طيب اخي الحبيب اعتذر اولا منكم فاقول اني بحثت عن اقوال للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم في هذه المسائل الا اني لم اجد شيئا ربما لانهم لم يخوضوا في هذه المسائل او لعدم كفاءتي في البحث )
يا أخي الحبيب أنت اعتذرت عن عدم الوقوف على قول للصحابة في المسألة و فقط
و يا أخي الحبيب بما أنك فهمت من كلامي أني أقصد القرون المفضلة و فقط
لما نقلت لي قول الزمخشري المعتزلي -وهو من أهل القرن الخامس- هل هو من أهل القرون المفضلة ؟
لما نقلت لي قول النسفي الاشعري -وهو من أهل القرن الخامس- هل هو من أهل القرون المفضلة ؟
هل نحن نعيش في القرون المفضلة حتي تنقل لي قول المعاصرين من الاشاعرة ؟
عجيب فعلا
يا أخي الحبيب لما لا تجد قول للصحابة في المسالة تترك أقوال أهل السة و الجماعة و لا تذكر قول أي واحد منهم -مع كثرة أقوالهم- و تلجأ إلى أقوال المعتزلة و الاشاعرة
ثم تقول : ( لهذا نقلت لك كلام علمائنا المتاخرين الذين انت لا تعتبرهم من علماء اهل السنة والجماعة فاذ تبين لي انك تقصد غير ذالك فالله المستعان ) 
سبحان الله , هل لما تفهم من كلامي أني أقصد القرون المفضلة , و لا تجد قول للصحابة في المسالة تنقل لي كلام المتاخرين من الاشاعرة 
يا أخي الحبيب أين بقية كلام أهل القرون المفضلة من غير الصحابة
ثم أين أقوال أهل السنة و الجماعة من بعدهم
لما تركت أقوال كل هؤلاء
نترك أقوال كل هؤلاء و و ننقل للناس أقوال الاشاعرة 
ثانيا : تقول غفر الله لي و لك : ( لهذا قصرت كلامي على جانب الصفات فقلت لست على معتقد الاشاعرة في هذا الجانب وهذا يعني اني اوافقهم في كثير من مسائل الاعتقاد كمسالة خلق القران وغيرها )
هل حضرتك توافق الاشاعرة عندما يقولون عن كلام الله أنه معنى واحد لا يتجزأ ولا يلحقه التعاقب وهو الأمر بكل مأمور , والنهي عن كل منهي عنه , والخبر عن كل مخبر عنه ؛ إن عبر عنه بالعربية كان قرآناً , وإن عبر عنه بالعبرية كان توراة , وإن عبر عنه بالسريانية كان إنجيلاً ؟؟؟
هل هذا رأيك في كلام الله ؟
أم أني فهمت شيء اخر ؟
بطبيعة الحال هذا القول قول باطل أنكره العلماء قديما و حديثا عليهم 
ثالثا : تقول : ( فهم ايضا في هذا الجانب- اي الصفات- قالوا بان مذهب السلف اسلم.فارجو ان تكون هذه النقطة مفهومة ان شاء الله )
نعم بعضهم يردد و يقول مذهب السلف أسلم
لكن يا أخي الحبيب يقولون ايضا و مذهب الخلف أعلم و أحكم
هل الخلف أعلم و أحكم من أبي بكر و عمر و الصحابة و من تبعهم باحسان ؟
يا أخي الحبيب مذهب الصحابة و من اتبعهم بإحسان أسلم و أعلم و أحكم , لا يشك في هذا إلا جاهل
رابعا : تقول غفر الله لك : ( اخي الحبيب لو فهمت معنى هم بين الاجر والاجرين لما سالتني هذا السؤال واسف عن هذا الاسلوب في الكلام )
و أقول لك أخي الحبيب لو فهمت معنى كلامي لما اعترضت بكلامك هذا
أنا أعرف أن الاشاعرة وافقوا الحق في مسائل كثيرة
و أعرف أن المعتزلة وافقوا أيضا الحق في مسائل كثيرة
و غيرهم من الطوائف و الفرق وافقوا الحق في مسائل
لكن يا خي الحبيب هذا الحق الذي توصلوا إليه توصل إليه من قبلهم أهل السنة و الجماعة , و لا يوجد حق إلا و قد قال به أهل السنة و الجماعة 
فنقول هم وافقوا أهل السنة و الجماعة في المسألة الفلانية , وافقوا الحق في المسألة الفلانية 
لكن يا أخي الحبيب ليس معنى هذا أن نمدح هؤلاء و نمجد فيهم في جانب الاعتقاد , مع علمنا بمخالفاتهم الكثيرة في باب الاعتقاد
و ليس هذا مبرر لنا أن ننقل للناس كلامهم هم فقط , وكأن أهل السنة و الجماعة لم يقولوا بهذا الحق
ننقل أراء أهل السنة و الجماعة أولا , و نبين للناس كلام السلف الصالح , ثم بعد ذلك و في النهاية نقول و قد وافق أهل السنة و الجماعة في ذلك كذا و كذا و كذا من الطوائف و الفرق
خامسا : تقول غفر الله لك ( والان اخي الحبيب اتعلم ما معنى ان الاشاعرة ليسوا على مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة يعني انك تحكم على السواد الاعظم من الامة الاسلامية بالضلال والنار،لان اغلب علماء الامة هم اشاعرة وماتريدية 
والان انقل لك كلام الشيخ القرضاوي حفظه الله عن علماء الاشاعرة من كتابه- الاخوان المسلمون سبعون عاما من الجهاد والدعوة-
قال حفظه الله:اتهام الإخوان بأنّهم من الأشاعرة، لا ينتقص من قدْرِهم، فالأمة الإسلاميّة في معظمها أشاعِرة وماتريديّة –وهم من أهل السنة والجماعة إمامهم أبو الحسن الماتريدي-، فالمالِكيّة والشّافعيّة أشاعِرة. والحنفية ماتريديّة. والجامِعات الدينية في العالم الإسلامي أشعرِيّة أو ماتريدية: الأزهر في مصر، والزّيتونة في تونس، والقرويّين في المغرب، وديوبند في الهند، وغيرها من المدارس والجامعات الدينية. 
فلو قلنا: إن الأشاعرة ليسوا من أهل السنّة، لحكَمنا بالضَّلال على الأمة كلّها، أو جلّها، ووقَعنا فيما تقع فيه الفرق التي نتّهِمها بالانحراف.)
يقول الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين عليه رحمة الله : 
( من المعلوم أن الأشاعرة من أهل التأويل فكيف يكون مذهبهم باطلاً وقد قيل: إنهم يمثلون اليوم خمسة وتسعين بالمائة من المسلمين ؟! 
وكيف يكون باطلاً وقدوتهم في ذلك أبو الحسن الأشعري ؟ 
وكيف يكون باطلاً وفيهم فلان وفلان من العلماء المعروفين بالنصيحة لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم؟ 
قلنا -ابن عثيمين رحمه الله- : الجواب عن السؤال الأول: أننا لا نسلم أن تكون نسبة الأشاعرة بهذا القدر بالنسبة لسائر فرق المسلمين، فإن هذه دعوى تحتاج إلى إثبات عن طريق الإحصاء الدقيق. 
ثم لو سلمنا أنهم بهذا القدر أو أكثر فإنه لا يقتضي عصمتهم من الخطأ؛ لأن العصمة في إجماع المسلمين لا في الأكثر. 
ثم نقول: إن إجماع المسلمين قديماً ثابت على خلاف ما كان عليه أهل التأويل، فإن السلف الصالح من صدر هذه الأمة (وهم الصحابة) الذين هم خير القرون والتابعون لهم بإحسان وأئمة الهدى من بعدهم كانوا مجمعين على إثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه أو أثبته له رسوله من الأسماء والصفات، وإجراء النصوص على ظاهرها اللائق بالله تعالى من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تكييف ولا تمثيل. 
وهم خير القرون بنص الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإجماعهم حجة ملزمة؛ لأنه مقتضى الكتاب والسنة، وقد سبق نقل الإجماع عنهم في القاعدة الرابعة من قواعد نصوص الصفات. 
والجواب عن السؤال الثاني: أن أبا الحسن الأشعري وغيره من أئمة المسلمين لا يدعون لأنفسهم العصمة من الخطأ، بل لم ينالوا الإمامة في الدين إلا حين عرفوا قدر أنفسهم ونزلوها منزلتها وكان في قلوبهم من تعظيم الكتاب والسنة ما استحقوا به أن يكونوا أئمة، قال الله تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ} [السجدة: 24]. وقال عن إبراهيم: {إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً قَانِتًا لِلّهِ حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ شَاكِرًا لأَنْعُمِهِ اجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ} [النحل: 120-121]. 
ثم إن هؤلاء المتأخرين الذين ينتسبون إليه لم يقتدوا به الإقتداء الذي ينبغي أن يكونوا عليه، وذلك أن أبا الحسن كان له مراحل ثلاث في العقيدة : 
المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة الاعتزال: اعتنق مذهب المعتزلة أربعين عاماً يقرره ويناظر عليه، ثم رجع عنه وصرح بتضليل المعتزلة وبالغ في الرد عليهم .
المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة بين الاعتزال المحض والسنة المحضة سلك فيها طريق أبي محمد عبد الله بن سعيد بن كلاب. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه : والأشعري وأمثاله برزخ بين السلف والجهمية أخذوا من هؤلاء كلاماً صحيحاً ومن هؤلاء أصولاً عقلية ظنوها صحيحة وهي فاسدة. اهـ. 
المرحلة الثالثة: مرحلة اعتناق مذهب أهل السنة والحديث مقتدياً بالإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله كما قرره في كتابه : (الإبانة عن أصول الديانة) وهو من آخر كتبه أو آخرها . 
قال في مقدمته : جاءنا - يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكتابٍ عزيز، لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، تنزيل من حكيم حميد، جمع فيه علم الأولين، وأكمل به الفرائض والدين، فهو صراط الله المستقيم، وحبله المتين، من تمسك به نجا ، ومن خالفه ضل وغوى وفي الجهل تردى، وحث الله في كتابه على التمسك بسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
فقال عز وجل: {وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانتَهُوا} [الحشر: 7] . 
إلى أن قال: فأمرهم بطاعة رسوله كما أمرهم بطاعته، ودعاهم إلى التمسك بسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أمرهم بالعمل بكتابه ، فنبذ كثير ممن غلبت شقوته ، واستحوذ عليهم الشيطان ، سنن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وراء ظهورهم ، وعدلوا إلى أسلاف لهم قلدوهم بدينهم ودانوا بديانتهم، وأبطلوا سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفضوها وأنكروها وجحدوها افتراءً منهم على الله {قَدْ ضَلُّواْ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُهْتَدِينَ} [الأنعام: 140]. 
ثم ذكر رحمه الله أصولاً من أصول المبتدعة، وأشار إلى بطلانها 
ثم قال : فإن قال قائل : قد أنكرتم قول المعتزلة ، والجهمية ، والحرورية ، والرافضة والمرجئة فعرفونا قولكم الذي به تقولون ، وديانتكم التي بها تدينون ؟ 
قيل له : قولنا الذي نقول به وديانتنا التي ندين بها التمسك بكتاب ربنا عز وجل وبسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما روي عن الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الحديث ، ونحن بذلك معتصمون ، وبما كان يقول به أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل - نضَّر الله وجهه ورفع درجته ، وأجزل مثوبته - قائلون ، ولمن خالف قوله مجانبون ، لأنه الإمام الفاضل والرئيس الكامل ثم أثنى عليه بما أظهر الله على يده من الحق وذكر ثبوت الصفات ، ومسائل في القدر ، والشفاعة ، وبعض السمعيات ، وقرر ذلك بالأدلة النقلية والعقلية ) 
القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى لمحمد بن صالح بن عثيمين - ص80
سادسا : تقول غفر الله لك : ( ومَن ذا الذي حمل لواء الدفاع عن السنة ومقاومة خصومها طوال العصور الماضية غير الأشاعرة والماتريدية ؟ 
وكل علمائنا وأئمتنا الكِبار كانوا من هؤلاء: الباقلاني، الإسفراييني، إمام الحرمين الجويني، أبو حامد الغزالي الفخر الرازي، البيضاوي، الآمدي، الشهرستاني، البغدادي، ابن عبد السلام، ابن دقيق العيد، ابن سيد الناس، البُلقيني، العراقي، النووي، الرافعي، ابن حجر العسقلاني، السيوطي، ومن المغرب: الطّرطوشي، والمازري، والباجي، وابن رشد "الجَدّ"، وابن العربيّ، والقاضي عياض، والقرطبي، والقرافي، والشّاطبي وغيرهم. 
ومن الحنفية: الكَرخي، والجَصّاص، والدَّبوسي، والسَّرَخْسي، والسمرقندي، والكاساني، وابن الهمام، وابن نُجَيم، والتفتازاني، والبَزْدَوِي، وغيرهم.)
كل هذا الكلام يا أخي الحبيب ليس فيه أي دليل على مقصودك
وهل معنى أن الله تبارك و تعالى قد نصر هذه الديانة بأمثال هؤلاء أن يكونوا على حق في كل شيء
طيب أسمع هذا الحديث 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " إن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر " و الحديث عند البخاري و مسلم
مقتضى قولك أخي الحبيب أن هؤلاء الفجار من خيار الناس و ذلك لأن الله تبارك و تعالى قد جعلهم أسباب لتأييد و نصرة هذا الدين ؟؟؟
و أخيرا : نقلت لي يا أخي الحبيب أسماء الكثير من علماء الاشاعرة 
و أنا أقول لك لو تتبعت أنا أسماء علماء أهل السنة و الجماعة منذ عهد الصحابة إلى وقتنا هذا لما استطعت من كثرتهم
يكيفيك أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم هم أهل لسنة و الجماعة في عصرهم
و يكفيك أن أكثر علماء القرون المفضلة من أهل السنة و الجماعة
و أود أن أسأل حضرتك سؤال 
أين كان علماء الاشاعرة في القرون المفضلة ؟
من هم الاشاعرة في القرون الخيرية الثلاثة الأولى ؟
لا تكتب لي و لكن رد على نفسك فيما بينك و بين نفسك 
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا و إياك إلى طريقه المستقيم
و أن يهدينا و إياك لما يحب و يرضي
جزاكم الله خيرا
هذا ما لدي
سبحانك اللهم و بحمد أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## الجنيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم ربي ايها الاخوة الاكارم وبياكم وحشرني واياكم مع اسعد مخلوقاته واحب احبابه سيدنا محمد عليه من الله افضل صلواته وازكى تحياته 
اشكر لكم مشايخي الاحباب على منحكم لي بعضا من وقتكم وناقشتم هدا العبد المدنب فالله اسال ان يجزيكم خير الجزاء ويتفضل عليكم من انواره ويفتح عليكم من خيراته فهو ولي دالك والقادر عليه
وقبل ان نقفل الموضوع اشهد الله تعالى اني احبكم فيه ،فاختلافنا لا يفسد للود قضية .ورغم انه يوجد تعقيب على كلام شيخي الحبيب ابي عبيدة الا اني اتركه كي لا يطول الكلام فقط انبه على شيء واعتدر.
قلت شيخي الحبيب :سادسا : تقول غفر الله لك : ( ومَن ذا الذي حمل لواء الدفاع عن السنة ومقاومة خصومها طوال العصور الماضية غير الأشاعرة والماتريدية ؟... اخي الحبيب هدا من كلام الشيخ القرضاوي وليس من كلامي فاعتدر منكم لاني لم اشر الى انتهاء كلام الشيخ حتى افرق ماهو من كلامي وماهو من كلام الشيخ حفظه الله.
هدا والله تعالى اجل واعلم
اخوكم

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله أخي الحبيب الجنيد
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب على حسن ظنك بإخوانك , و زادك الله تواضعا
 و أقول لك أحبك الله الذي أحببتني له
و أما قولك أخي الحبيب في تنبيهك أن الكلام الذي تناولته أنا بالنقد ليس من كلامك أنت , بل من كلام القرضاوي 
فهذا يا أخي الحبيب لا يقدح في كلامي
فأنت يا أخي الحبيب لم تبين متى انتهى كلام القرضاوي
و ثانيا النقد موجه للكلام لا لشخص القائل
فسواء كنت أنت المتكلم أو هو فالنقد موجه
و ليس هناك معصوم بعد محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
جزاكم الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بفضل الله تبارك و تعالى و توفيقه
ثبتني فضيلة الشيخ العلامة مصطفى محمد مصطفى في كلامي العلمي في مسألة الهدى و الضلال
نسأل الله تبارك و تعالى التوفيق في الأمر كله
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------

